

The Fallacy of the Re-write - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2014/10/the-fallacy-of-re-write.html

======
hawleyal
You missed a few important reasons. Your architecture is out of date and
getting more so, was built from scratch without off-the-shelf support where it
could have been used, no one there knows how it is supposed to work anymore,
and you'd have to hire specialized programmers to upgrade it or even maintain
it.

